# a funny afternoon with no one bottle



## patagonian digger (Aug 7, 2021)

Last week I went to a dump with my shovel in search of bottles. No one bottle but these three items I found in the same place.
I´m not sure of what is the pipe. I think it´s an insulating pipe for electricity


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 7, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 7, 2021)

Better than nothing. I like the drill. Looks like a wood auger bit. Gets real thin by the tip.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

